# was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?



## Jirko (27. Juni 2005)

hallo boardies #h

unser mitglied *uer* bat mich um mithilfe, diese umfrage hier einzustellen... mok i gerne jan ...

hier sein anliegen:

Hallo Zanderspezis,

ich möchte mal hier ne Umfrage unter der Zanderspezis starten,

welcher Köder ist der beste oder auch, was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?

Dabei soll es nicht um die Farbe des Köders gehen, da es ja von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist, wer will kanns ja trotzdem im Posting mit angeben

Ich möchte einfach nur mal wissen,

mit welchem Köder wird hauptsächlich gezielt am meisten auf die Glasaugen geangelt u. gefangen


----------



## Silverstar (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Natürlich den Gummifisch bis 11cm mit dickem Schwanz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Bin für Köderfisch 10-12cm--Rotauge#6


----------



## Invader (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Gummifisch ab 11cm + Schaufelschwanz  |laola:


----------



## Forellenhunter (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Köderfisch, schlank, ca. 7-10cm lang( Gründling, Elritze...) entweder an Posenmontage oder an der Grundangel auftreibend.#6 

Gruß
Sören


----------



## vertikal (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Hi Jan,

wenn du mit dem "besten Zanderköder" denjenigen meinst, auf den die *meisten* Zander gefangen werden können, dann gilt das sicherlich für die Winterangelei mit Vertikalködern, z. B. mit den Doppelschwänzen wie Fin Fish von Mann's oder denjenigen von Lunker City. 

Da die Zander sich im Winter gerne zu größeren Gruppen zusammenrotten, sind mit dieser Methode beachtliche Stückzahlen zu fangen, immer vorausgesetzt, man hat ein Boot und kennt sich mit dem Vertikalfischen etwas aus. 
Wenngleich bei dieser Methode viele kleinere Zander gefangen werden, sind mitunter auch recht kapitale Größen dabei. Der schwerste im letzten Winter in unserem Boot gefangene Zander wog gute 13 Pfund.

Nach dem Ablaichen im Frühjahr verstreuen sich die Zander in der Regel wieder in kleinere Trupps. Jetzt kommt die Zeit des Schleppens mit schlanken und kleineren Wobblern. Auch auf Spinner können die Stachelritter gefangen werden. Der 12er Gummifisch geschleppt und geworfen ist auch immer einen Versuch wert. 
Die Köderfischangelei lasse ich hier mal unberücksichtigt, da ich sie mir vor einigen Jahren abgewöhnt habe. Das aktivere Fischen mit Kunstködern, jederzeit ohne vorbereitende Maßnahmen (Köfi's fangen) möglich, hat's mir echt angetan.

Im Herbst dürfen die Wobbler und Gufis dann auch deutlich größer werden, da Zander dann für größere Brocken einen guten Appetit entwickeln. Und im Winter geht's dann wieder vertikal auf die Jagd.

So gibt es eigentlich nicht den "All-Round-Super-Zanderköder", sondern man muß die Köder und die Methoden schon der jeweiligen Jahreszeit (und darüber hinaus mit Sicherheit auch dem jeweiligen Gewässer) anpassen.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Gummifisch bis 11cm (Schaufel-schwanz)

Twister bis 9cm


----------



## MobyDicky (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

:m  ... KöFi : z.B. Gründling oder Rotauge


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Für mich sind Köfis unter der Pose oder auftreibend auf Grund immer noch das Maß aller Dinge. Im Frühsommer eher klein (5-7cm) und zum Herbst (7-15cm) größer werdend.
Sofern sich die Möglichkeit vom Boot bietet, sind geschleppte Wobbler und/oder Gufis sehr gut. Am Rhein verwende ich zum aktiven Spinnfischen meist Gufis oder Twister. Im Buhnenbereich eher flach bis mitteltief tauchende Wobbler. Passiv kommt dort der Köfi auch wieder zum Einsatz. Auch WHK's wollen leben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Da sich das je nach Jahreszeit und Gewässer sehr unterscheidet, kann ich da keinen richtigen Favoriten nennen.

Bei Kunstködern sind zum einen Gufis in verschiedenen Größen und Aktionen gut, aber unteerschiedlich: Im Winter benutze ich gerne (sehr) große Gufis die schon bei langsamer Bewegung gut laufen, in den wärmeren Monaten eher "härtere" Mischungen in kleineren Größen -tagsüber!

Nachts sind (fast) immer große Köder (Gufi/Wobbler) in dunklen Farben die eine gute Druckwelle machen erfolgreich.

Wenn die Zander in der Strömung stehen sind auch Spinner (Größen 3 - 5) die man natürlich je nach Tiefe vorbleien muss und gegen die Strömung einwirft und mit der Strömung gerade so schnell zieht dass sich das Blatt dreht überraschend erfolgreich - trotz der ganzen  Gummiwelle.

Genauso gut gehen oft Effzetts in kleineren Größen wenn man die leicht "pilkmäßig" führt, bevorzugt kupferfarben (in meinen Fluß), vor allem im Sommer tagsüber.

Nicht vergessen sollte man auch Streamer, egal ob mandie an der Fliegenrute (wo von Tiefe und Rückraum her möglich) oder an mit dem Sbiro anbietet.

Und bei den Naturködern fehlt mir der in meinen Augen beste Köder:
Fetzen oder kleiner Fetzenzopf.


----------



## Kangoo (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Hallo !!!

Definitiv kleine max. 10cm lange schmale Köderfische. Idealerweise Plötzen.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## Debilofant (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Hi Leute,

habe für Köderfisch gestimmt, was meine Meinung aber nur halbrichtig wiedergibt.

Für Stromzander ab 7 Pfd. - wie auch schon von Thomas 9904 vermisst - ist m.E. mit Abstand der Fetzenköder die Nr. 1, nach Möglichkeit von Rotaugen! 
Aber auch ganze Ukelei oder kleine Güstern bringen gute Zander, letztere auch schon mal ´nen deutlich größeren Zander.

Für die "Masse" und den Zanderkindergarten läufts wohl auch noch mit Twistern und Gufis vor allem im Frühjahr ziemlich gut, aber das Durchschnittsgewicht liegt halt um einiges unter dem der mit Naturködern gefangenen.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## the-kingfishers (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Tausendprozentig Köfi am System!
Ist unschlagbar!
Muss aber ein ganz frischer fisch sein!
gruß kingfisher


----------



## uer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

#h an alle zanderspezis

erstmal - mein besonderen dank gilt #h jirko, der mir diese umfrage ins board wegen meine unzureichenden kenntnis gestellt hat,

nun @alle

das der köfi der favorit wird, konnte ich mir schon fast denken, ist ja eigentlich auch logisch, ist es doch die natürliche nahrung der glasaugen u. beim ansitzangeln selbstverständlich,
meine frage sollte sich eigentlich mehr auf das aktive fischen beziehen, hab ich aber leider vergessen dazu zu schreiben#q 

der hintergrund zu dieser umfrage ist eine diskusion bei mir, 

nachdem einige sich ja das video von pb - auf biegen und brechen- angekuckt haben soll es nun der blinker sein der die erfolge brinngt, aber wenn ich mir hier die umfrage bis jetzt so anschaue - blinker, spinner #d 

ich selber bin ja auch der meinung - gummifisch bis 11cm u. schaufelschwanz ist im algemeinen der beste kunstköder, wobei ja auch die sogenannten finn shads super sein sollen, nur leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht ein glasauge damit gefangen u. das vertikalangeln hab ich noch nicht betrieben, 

fangen die denn wirklich nur bei dieser angeltechnik|kopfkrat ,braucht man(n) bestimmte jigköpfe oder ne andere angeltechnik wie bei gufis mit schaufels. |kopfkrat 
wenn ich mir die aktion zwischen den gufis mit schaufels. oder den finn shads ankucke, der finn shad hat ja sogut wie gorkeine aktion

ich stimme für gummifisch mit schaufelschwanz bis 11cm #6 

:s


----------



## theactor (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

HI,

@uer:
Mit Gummifischen mit Gabelschwanz fange ich ausgesprochen gut.
Ich fische ziemlich genau im Verhältnis 50:50 Gabel/Schaufelschwanz und kann nicht sagen, der eine fängt besser als der andere. Ich hatte schon Tage, an denen mir ein Zander den Schaufelschwanz abgebissen hatte und ich (aus Faulheit) weitergefischt habe - und weiter Zander auf den "Stummel" fing! 
Dabei muss ich sagen, dass ich auch kein Vertikalangeln betreibe, sondern den Jungz ganz "normal" von Land aus nachstelle.
Ich glaube eher, dass die Köderführung ausschlaggebend ist. Wenn die Jungz in Beißlaune sind, ist es ohnehin recht egal, was da am Bleikopf hängt


----------



## Herbyg (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Hallo,

hmmm... was ich bei dem Umfrageergebnis nicht verstehe ist, dass ich da nicht auf 100 % sondern auf sage und schreibe 175,53 % komme, wenn ich die Prozentzahlen addiere. ;+ ;+ ;+ 

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Weil Mehrfachabstimmungen möglich sind.


----------



## len (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

schönen 5 cm Barsch


----------



## Profi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Viele Jahre hab ich fast nur mit Gummifischen den zandern nachgestellt- mit guten Erfolgen.
Erst vor ca 2 Jahren hab ich den PB Turbotail neu entdeckt. Ich fange heute damit wesentlich besser als mit den Shads. Bevorzugt in E und F.

Beim normalen Twistern ist es DER Köder. Damit konnte ich bis jetzt jeden alt aussehen lassen.

Kunstköder sind in jedem fall der natur haushoch überlegen, finde ich. 

MfG Eric


----------



## Adrian* (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Turbotail sämtliche größen!!!! Kopytos,Mann's,Attractor,Slottershad S in 8cm und größer....


----------



## Adrian* (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



> Kunstköder sind in jedem fall der natur haushoch überlegen, finde ich.



das sowieso, allein schon weil du mit einem kunstköder viel mehr absuchst, wie oft schon haben wir fische direkt bei ersten wurf gefangen...ein köderfisch liegt die ganze zeit nur an einem platz und man muss warten bis mal ein fisch oder schwarm räuber vorbei kommt und sich dann auch für den leb & bewegungslosen fisch interresiert und woher will man wissen das sich genau an dem platz ein fisch aufhält....so irgendwie seh ich das  |kopfkrat


----------



## Barni (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Ganz klar der Köderfisch. Meine Erfahrungen beruhen auf der Tatsache, dass mit dem Köfi eigentlich immer was gefangen wird. Wenn kein Zander nuckelt dann auf jeden Fall
Barsch oder Wollhandkrabbe. Im Duisburger Hafen zumindest


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Beim Köderfisch (as Nr.1 Köder) müßte auch noch unterschieden werden, ob aktive Spinnköder ala Drachkovitsch-System verwendet werden oder Köderfische an Pose oder Grundangel gesetzt werden. Im zweiten Fall sind nämlich auch die ganzen Ansitzangler dabei, die nicht aktiv spinnen!  

Meine Meinung ist, daß Köderfische sogar noch viel häufiger eingesetzt würden, wenn denn genügend verfügbar. Der Einsatz von Kunstködern ist doch hauptsächlich auf das Umgehen des Beschaffungsproblems zurückzuführen. Wenn ich einem Drachkovitsch-System evtl. noch einen Propeller oder Wobblerschaufel vorschalte habe ich auch bei aktiven Spinnsituationen min. Gleichstand, werde weniger Fehlbisse und Loslasser haben, aber gerade dabei eher viele Köderfische verbrauchen.


----------



## Adrian* (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

das drachkovitsch-system mag ich nicht so, ist da nicht alle paar würfe der köderfisch zerfetzt??


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Köfi und Fischfetzen, Natur ist nicht immer, aber eben schon öfters als gummi, trumpf...
kOF!!!


----------



## Kurzer (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Gummi bis 11 cm und Köfi's!

gruß

Daniel


----------



## Profi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Allen Meinungen zum Trotz :

Ich finde Kunstköder sind dem Köderfisch beim Zanderangeln stets überlegen. Art des Kunstköders, sowie farbe und Führung müssen immer den Gewohnheiten der Fische abgepasst werden. 
Aber dann ist der Kunstköder immer um Längen besser als die Natur. Egal ob lebend, tot, als Fetzen oder am System.

Für mich ist Köderfischangeln ganz klare Zeitverschwendung !


----------



## sebastian (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Meinen ersten und einzigen Zander hab ich auf Köderfisch gefangen deswegen, Köderfisch.
Dicker Schwimmer, Stahlvorfach, und Drilling und es hat doch tatsächlich ein Zander gebissen =)


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

@Profi:
Wenn Du Dein Wasser kennst, ist es keineswegs Zeitverschwendung!
Wenn man an unbekannten gewässern ist, sollte man den Köfi "stecken lassen", da ist der Kunstköder überlegen, weil man so die guten Stellen kennenlernt.


----------



## Fischer Fritz (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Hi Leute! Ich finde, angeln am System ist gut. Ich würde da das Drachkowitch-, oder das A.S.O.System vorschlagen. An denen montiere ich bis zu 11cm große KöFis an. Gelbe Gummifische bis zu 11cm fangen auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Rowter (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

an der westoder ist der fetzenköder am besten 
das haben mich die polen gezeigt
und das sind profis dort
und kumpels durch und durch


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

ich nehme nur köderfisch#6#6 und ich habe bislang nur gute erfahrungen damit#6 wenn die sich den köfi wegsaugen dann ist  er auch drin


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Die meisten und größten Zander habe ich auf halbe Rotaugen gefangen.


----------



## Maikel (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Köderfisch mit Auftrieb am besten Barsch


----------



## Debilofant (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Hallo nochmal,

auch wenn die Umfrage nachträglich auf Kunstköder eingeschränkt wurde, wollte ich mich auch noch mal zu den unterschiedlich beurteilten Erfolgsaussichten Kunstköder vs. Fisch(fetzen) äußern. Wer ein Gewässer noch gar nicht oder noch nicht ausreichend gut kennt, sollte sicherlich zunächst einmal aktive Kunstköderfischerei betreiben, um die Bodenstrukturen abzutasten. So wird man auch schneller und regelmäßiger zum Erfolg kommen.

Wer mit seinem Gewässer aber bestens vertraut ist und die Fischstandplätze bzw. deren mitunter gewässerspezifische VERHALTENsweisen gut kennt, wird den Fisch(fetzen) gezielt und dann sehr, sehr erfolgreich einsetzen können. Ich kenne auch Stellen, die nahezu ausschließlich Großzander (10 Pfd aufwärts) beherbergen, an denen trotz günstiger Bedingungen zur Führung aller erdenklichen Kunstköder (langsame und lange Absinkphasen), meines Wissens keine Zander auf Kunstköder gefangen wurden, obwohl sowohl ich als auch mehrere Kumpels, die den Zandern fast ausschließlich mit Gummi nachstellten und allgemein auch gut fingen, dort häufig auch mit Kunstködern gefischt hatten. Fetzenköder zur richtigen Zeit an dieser Stelle brachten über Jahre hinweg regelmäßig bzw. zumeist sogar auf Ansage zweistellige Zander bis hin zu einer mir vor den Füßen ausgeschlitzten Granate von geschätzten 20 Pfd+ #q . 

Auch zu den Zeiten, zu denen die Zander überwiegend in der Hauptströmung stehen (!) und dort auch rauben, fängt man diese am ehesten noch mit Fisch(fetzen), so zumindest meine Erfahrungen an der Oder.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## **bass** (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

steht leider nicht in der liste aber meine bester köder ist eine kleine brasse zwischen 10 und 15 cm...

ansonsten gummis und wobbler bis 15cm


----------



## Birger (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Wenn ich da noch mal ne Frage stellen darf: wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem Gummifisch bis 11cm und einem Gummifisch mit Schaufelschwanz? Und wenn der jetzt bis 11cm lang sein soll mit Schaufelschwanz?
Und noch was: Am Ende müssten doch alle Prozentzahlen zusammengerechnet 100% ergeben, soll ja den Anteil von Hundert darstellen, oder?
Bis jetzt kommt man aber schon locker auf 185%, da stimmt doch was nicht #c .


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

@Birger
Mehrfachabstimmung erlaubt - d.h. du kannst kombinieren

z.B. Gummifisch bis 11 cm anklicken + Gummifisch mit Schaufelschwanz anklicken


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Also, ich will mir nicht anmasen
ein Zanderspezi zu sein,
aber der Lebende Köderfisch nach meiner Meinung der sicherste Köder.

Da der nun mal nicht mehr erlaubt ist und eigendlich auch sehr umständlich zu besorgen ist, fange ich mit Gummifischen mit und ohne Schaufel bis 15 cm.
Außerdem ist man mobiler unterwegs.

Wer sich damit mal versuchen will dem empfehle ich mit 
3 Farben anzufangen.

weiß
chartreuse/grün/ mit und ohne Glitter
braun/orange /Glitter

Das sind meine Erfahrungen aus den etwas trüben Hamburger Umlandgewässern.


Letzendlich ist wie hier schon gesagt, die Technik entscheident für den Erfolg.
Aber die kann man recht einfach erlernen.

R.R. #h


----------



## baruniHrvat (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Auf jeden Fall der Köderfisch!
Alt und bewährt...


----------



## Chicago Angler (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Koederfisch an neon gelben Bleikopfjig, vertical 15 cm vom Grund presentiert.


----------



## Riesenblinker (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

#h 

ich halte den Blinker für den besten Zanderköder ! - allerdings nicht für die
Kleinen unter den Glasaugen.
Die Umfrageergebnisse haben nicht viel mit der tatsächlichen "Fangkraft"
zu tun, da der Blinker nur selten eingesetzt wird.
Würde der Blinker wie der Gummifisch eingesetzt, dürfte sich das Blatt ganz
mächtig wenden.

Zwar ist der Zander hauptsächlich ein Sichträuber, doch man sollte nicht
unterschätzen, daß er auch stark auf Druckwellen reagiert.

Gerade in Gewässern mit starkem Schiffsverkehr ist er deswegen dem Gummi
oder Natürköder oftmals überlegen.    

Ein weiterer Vorteil:
Es kann wegen des Blinkergewichtes, mit relativ starkem Gerät gefischt
werden, was hinsichtlich der anderen Räuber auch nicht von Nachteil ist.

Das Vorurteil mit den "kleinen Ködern für Zander" basiert einzig und alleine
darauf, das die weitaus meisten Angler ebensolche benutzen, und damit
fangen. ( leider allerdings auch sehr viele Untermaßige ! ).

Dies soll keine "platte Wer...." sein.  Ich spreche hier als ..sagen wir mal..
- nicht unerfahrener Spinnangler mit immerhin über 25-jähriger Erfahrung.
Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen, ob er mir das - Spinn...... in
Ausrufezeichen ( "") setzt . |kopfkrat 


Viele Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

@Riesenblinker
Der Blinker ist aber ein schwieriger Köder und nicht leicht erfolgreich zu führen und selbst die auch nicht einfachen Gummiköder sind beliebter, Wobbler und Spinner sind sehr viel einfacher als Kunstköder durch ihre eingebaute Grundaktion zu führen und Köderfische - egal wie - noch sehr viel einfacher weil sie unmittelbar fangen. 
Ein für den führenden Angler sehr anspruchsvoller Köder wie ein Blinker ist aber sehr fängig wenn das richtig gemacht wird, gerade sofort-Bisse beim Einwerfen gehen mit einem großen leichten Blinker so gut wie mit kaum einem anderen Köder, das haben schon etliche schöne Hechte mir bewiesen und mein erster Zander war einer an einem 20g Effzet.  #h


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Blinker finde ich für Zander auch nicht schlecht. 
Kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich an der Saale mal an einer Stelle gefischt habe, die von etlichen Gummianglern beharkt wurde. Alle blieben erfolglos. Ich zog dann mit einem einfach Effzett-Blinker innerhalb von 10 Minuten 2 Zander aus dem Wasser, von den einer mit fast 70 cm auch recht ordentlich war.
Wichtig ist es, dass man den Blinker grundnah führt.


----------



## Veit (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist Köderfischangeln ganz klare Zeitverschwendung !



Der Satz gefällt mir!  #6  #6  #6 (zumindest wenns um Hecht, Zander und Barsch geht)


----------



## zanderHH (18. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



Karl Kani schrieb:


> Gummifisch bis 11cm (Schaufel-schwanz)
> 
> Twister bis 9cm


 



Da kann ich dir nur Zustimmen


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Seh ich auch so.

Man liest ja immer, daß der Zander als sehr schwer zu beangelnder Fisch galt, bevor der Twister erfunden wurde.

Gab es da etwa noch keinen Köderfisch?! |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Deafangler (18. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Ich fische im Hamburger Hafen meistens mit Kopytos in braun oder grün , 8 cm und Bleikopf 18 gr. Da war ich kaum Schneider.


----------



## lsski (18. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Hallo Gemeinde

Vorweg: der Beste Köder ist der den man beherrsch.
( richtig Gufieren, anködern, Stelle, Zeit "METHODE"

Wenn mann die richtigen Kalieber fangen möchte ...............
sollte mann sich die Abstimmung mal zu Rate ziehen.
Die Köder denen wenig beigepflichtet wird sind mit unter diejenigen, die den richtig Großen überlisten!
oder....
Warum und wie sind die Zander über 90 cm überhaubt so groß geworden?

Richtig: sie beißen nicht auf Gummi oder Toten Fisch!

Ich habe da meine Erfahrungen und schwöre zum Beispiel auf selbsgebaute Köder ín XXL Vormat aus dem Spinner Kasten.

LG Jeff


----------



## Fishing-Conny (18. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

ich fange die meisten mit gummifischen ab 11 cm ....ok is schwach ausgedrückt ...die sind meißtens zwischen 15 und 22cm lang (nein es sind nicht meine hechtköder die sind größer) ob gabelschwanz oder schaufelschwanz kommt eigentlich immer drauf an ob die zander träge oder in topform sind ...die beste farbe ist für mich übrigends braun(-mit grün oder gelb gefärbter flosse )...außer im hochsommer fische ich also keine köder unter der oben beschriebenen länge.....


----------



## Veit (18. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Im Fluss hab ich dieses Jahr mit Wobbler etwa gleich gut wie mit Gufi gefangen, im Sommer sogar regelmäßig deutlich mehr. Meiner Meinung nach wird ein Zanderangler, der ausschließlich auf Gummi setzt, nie das ganze Fangpotential ausschöpfen können, was sich ihm bietet. Es gibt defintiv bestimmte Stellen, wo man mit Gummi keine Stich sieht.
Anders sieht es natürlich an tiefen Standgewässern aus, da ist Gufi natürlich erste Wahl.
Fakt ist vorallem, dass Kunstköder selbst, wenn die Zander am Platz sind, einem Köderfisch in fast allen Fällen überlegen ist. Dafür könnte ich mehr als genug Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## drehteufel (19. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



lsski schrieb:


> Warum und wie sind die Zander über 90 cm überhaubt so groß geworden?
> 
> Richtig: sie beißen nicht auf Gummi oder Toten Fisch!
> 
> ...


 
Da ist bei Deinen Erfahrungen aber auch einiges an Anglerlatein dabei, von wegen große Zander beißen nicht auf dies oder das...ich habe in diesem Jahr 3 Zander ü90 gefangen, letztes Jahr 2 , einige ü80 und nun rate mal, worauf? Sicher nicht auf Köderfisch, sondern auf ganz normalen 4" Kopyto.|bigeyes 
Man sollte also mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen immer sehr vorsichtig sein.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es in den meisten Fällen vollkommen egal, ob dem Zander ein Gummifisch x oder y vorgesetzt wird, wenn er einigermaßen ins Beuteschema passt, die richtigen Reize ausübt und der Fisch fresswillig ist, wird an normalen Tagen auch ein ü90 zuschnappen, egal ob Kopyto, Salt Shaker oder sonstwas.
Der Köderfisch überzeugt mich beim stationären Anbieten hingegen nicht, weil ich auf den Fisch warten muss. Mit dem Gummi bin ich aktiv und suche die Fische, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich einen fresswilliges Exemplar antreffe, ist viel höher als z.B. mit einer Grundmontage mit totem Köderfisch.
Deshalb bin ich restlos vom Gummi überzeugt.#6


----------



## drehteufel (19. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



Veit schrieb:


> Im Fluss hab ich dieses Jahr mit Wobbler etwa gleich gut wie mit Gufi gefangen, im Sommer sogar regelmäßig deutlich mehr. Meiner Meinung nach wird ein Zanderangler, der ausschließlich auf Gummi setzt, nie das ganze Fangpotential ausschöpfen können, was sich ihm bietet. Es gibt defintiv bestimmte Stellen, wo man mit Gummi keine Stich sieht.


 
Deshalb werde ich nächstes Jahr auch verstärkt Wobbler einsetzen, sollen ja gerade nachts im Sommer eine Bank sein...


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



lsski schrieb:


> Warum und wie sind die Zander über 90 cm überhaubt so groß geworden?
> 
> Richtig: sie beißen nicht auf Gummi oder Toten Fisch!



|muahah:|sagnix

Is klar, die meisten Rekordzander wurden auf Eigenbau-Spinner gefangen! Glaub mal weiter dran.


----------



## Spaceguppy (19. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Genau, 
dabei sind die Chancen auch genau gleich verteilt, denn Angler sind alle Individuen (Hallo Brian) und angeln schon deshalb fast nur mit Eigenbauspinner auf Zander... #q
Der Denkansatz ist genau richtig! Es braucht nur etwas Mut, Erfahrung und Überzeugung, die viele nicht haben.

Nachläufer kann man nicht nur haben... 
Christian


----------



## Clown (19. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Hallo Spzis,

was für welche Wobbler verwendet ihr denn zum Zanderangeln?

Danke


----------



## Allround-Angler (19. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Eindeutig Köfi, Laube oder Gründling um die 10 cm.
Mit Kunstköder läuft bei mir auf Zander im Gegensatz zum Hecht fast nichts.


----------



## F4M (19. November 2008)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



Clown schrieb:


> Hallo Spzis,
> 
> was für welche Wobbler verwendet ihr denn zum Zanderangeln?
> 
> Danke



Im Rhein:

Bomber Jointed , bei langsamer - mittlerer Strömung
Rapala Original Floater F11, bei schneller Strömung

Ansonsten mein bester Zanderköder:

Lunker City, Saltshaker 4,5" albino.


----------



## Angelfreunde RW (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

ich finde beim Ansitzangel fischfetzen ider kleiner Köderfisch auf Grund beim Spinnfischen drop shot system


----------



## SebastianHH (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Im Sommer unschlagbar ist bei mir der Illex Jason 90. Farbe egal. Habe da keine großen Abweichungen in der Fangstatistik. 

Im Winter erste Wahl ist Salt Shaker, Walley Assasin oder Fine S Fish.
Auch noch gerne genommen. Das Drop Shot Rig.


----------



## Elbhunter86 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



Adrian* schrieb:


> das drachkovitsch-system mag ich nicht so, ist da nicht alle paar würfe der köderfisch zerfetzt??


 Nach etwa 20 Würfen ist er zerfetzt


----------



## redlem (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*



Elbhunter86 schrieb:


> Nach etwa 20 Würfen ist er zerfetzt




Ich find Fetzenfisch super!


----------



## Tarex (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Aktuell setze ich auf größere Gummiköder hab da aber auch wie die meißten eher mehr auswahl 
V-tails wie fins (10cm) oder slendry Shat von quantum (12,5cm) 
es ging aber auch schon mit Hellgies ähnlichen  und 5cm großen no-action Dropshot Ködern.
Mein erster Zander dieses Jahr ging auf einen Stinknormalen Kopyto 4" also womit man fängt ist eigentlich egal sobald man etwas vertrauen in den Köder hat glaube ich das jeder fisch bringt


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Moin, 

Köderfisch 10-12 cm für Zander & 15-25 cm Großzander !

Gruß


----------



## Harrie (25. März 2013)

*AW: was haltet ihr für den besten Zanderköder?*

Nabends

5er Mepps im See und Gründling im Fluß.


----------

